# BUY Black ICE Products!



## PBrods (Sep 27, 2007)

Yesterday, I tried the Black Ice products for the 1st time. I usually use Meguires 3 step. My friend did his car right next to mine with the Meguires while I used the Black Ice. I used my orbital buffer for everything. I found that everything was easy to use. It seemed go on easy and come off easy. I think I waited to long on a step though. I would do the whole car and then wait 10 min before removing. During the wipe off, one side took a little rubbing to get off. It might have been because I used too much or let it sit too long or maybe even the weather, the rest seemed to come off easy. My friend had a really tough time with meguires, that was a nightmare to take off. I noticed that taking it off with the orbital buffer became a problem as the micro pads became clogged. I used the towels you sent and that saved time from having to switch the pads on the buffer and had no problem with clogging. Another thing I noticed was that the items left a haze on all my black rubber. It would wipe o ff pretty easy but added a step to the cleaning process. 

The results...The Black Ice beat the meguires hands down in ease of applying and removing. I used the Optimum Polish on the whole car adding 2 extra steps then my friend. We both finished at the exact same time. Looks wise cannot be compaired. His car is black and mine is maroon and mine won hands down. I was a bit upset when I used the Black Ice Rain to wash my car. I used the 1.5 oz per gallon to strip all the old wax. The problem was it did TOO good of a job and I could see all the imperfections of my car clearly. I didn't realized how much damage I had. Even before stripping the wax and washing, my trunk had all kinds of bad scratches on it. When my car was done, GONE! I was AMAZED. I didn't do any touching up or spend any extra time on the trunk. My friends car had water spots, from acid rain imbedded on his hood. It wouldn't come off with the Meguires 3 step. I went over it REAL quick once with the Optimum Polish and it definately helped get rid of some. I'm sure that if I spent time on it, it would have gotten rid of them. I didn't really get a good look at the car yesterday as I started at 7am and didn't finish until 5pm. There where many other things I did. It was not just my car, so it didn't take that long for the car just for my day of labor...lol This morning was the looks test. I was looking forward to seeing what it looked like. When I went outside, I had a HUGE smile. It was better then I could have imagined, MUCH better! 

I have NEVER used a sealent before, only wax. I'm hoping the sealant AND wax make it last allot longer, which I'm, sure it will. This is definately the BEST stuff that I have ever used and for ME to say that means something as I'm a pretty honest person and tell it like it is at whatever cost. Trust me, I'm honest to a FAULT! It's just the way that I am. Unless there is something majorly wrong with this stuff that isn't noticed until weeks later, This stuff will definately take off and I will definately endorse it and everyone that knows me will by it because they KNOW that I wouldn't push a product on them without it being far above and beyond everything else. While I was typing this, a friend just came into my office and said how amazed he was with how my car looks. He's a BMW finatic also. I brought him out to show him the damage that I showed him before and he was amazed that it was gone. He thought that I had the section painted this weekend. He now wants the adres s to the website to buy some. 

My car is a 1997 with allot of cosmetic damage. I just bought it last september and have allot of work ahead of me to fix it up. I used this product to help preserve what decent parts of body I have on it and it's made my car look unbelievable. I hope I can get some pictures before it rains today. 

If you haven't used the product, trust me it's worth every penny. You should buy it while you have a chance. I think once word gets out on this stuff, it's going to be very hard to keep on shelves. Picture a product that cuts down the time to do your car. Now picture that same product being allot easier to work with...NOW, picture it giving you a greater result then anything else you've ever used! How do you say no to that? 


P.S. I had recently bought some Meguires 3 step. I have allot of Meguires products that have only 1/2" missing from the bottles. If you think that Black Ice is expensive and you're not sure if you're willing to spend it? I have a good stock of Meguires that I'll sell you. This isn't a joke. I really would like to sell it all CHEAP...I'll never use it again and it would be ashame to toss it out. I have well over 100.00 worth of stuff. Let me know.


----------



## PBrods (Sep 27, 2007)

Here's my 1997 528i...It's got allot of chipping and scratching but this wax hid allot of it. I washed and waxed it yesterday. Today it's covered with pollen and it was sprinkling out most of the morning. I just got home from work and grabbed my camera. You can see the haze of pollen on the roof of the car in the last pic. Even with the pollen it still looks good.


----------



## PBrods (Sep 27, 2007)

guess that didn't work...I don't know how to post pics then


----------



## JBss (Feb 19, 2007)

haha awesome. I told you it was good stuff!

use www.imageshack.us and once the pic is uploaded copy the text that is


----------



## PBrods (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2008)

Looks absolutely amazing! Can you say glass?


----------



## PBrods (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice huh... As easy as just waxing...I've got allot of compliments today on it...I'm happy...

Midwestdetailingsupply.com is now under my favorites so I can reorder


----------

